# Shirts and Hoodies.



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I noticed the thread on job site signs is active again, and I thought I would share what we did for a little advertising. Cost wasn't much, and if things are going well next year, maybe we will give away hoodies. New hats will be here in a few weeks.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Looks nice:thumbsup: Do you have a local company do the lettering or order them online?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Local....36 shirts and hoodies was a little over 5 bills. Probably cheaper online, but I try to trade local. Hats kill us....much cheaper online, but I still buy local and get them embroidered....36 for 3 bills, quality hats. Cheap ones online, embroidered, are $4 each, if you buy a 1000 or so.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

J,

Call me a cynic, but be a little careful about who you hand out gear to like that, especially if the company name is on the back.

With the way those are designed, John Q. Public will assume that whomever is wearing one is your employee. If somebody wearing one gets stupid in a bar, for example, it has the possibility of reflecting poorly on your company.

Just something to keep in the back of your mind.:thumbsup:

BTW, the shirts and hoodies look great.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

They are not for give aways Ron, and you are right. If I gave hoodies away next year, they would have the small logo only. Heck....this could be my last year before the son takes over..and I promise you he will be too cheap, or broke to do it.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

You want to trade t-shirts J?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

J:

I wear an extra large and am partial to hoodies.
Then you will have my Christmas gift covered.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Are older version


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

bought some materials today... the rep asks"you a hat man???" walked out with mats.,nice beanie, and two shirts:clap:... i love door prizes:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Send me a few....Me and the boys will run on down to "occupy dc" and start some........conversation, that will help your business!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I take a size large.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

You guys are a riot....I can't imagine wearing someone's "colors" if I have my own....I really like the BuildBlock tee shirts, and was thinking about trying a new design, but a lot of you know that what you see is what I have always had.....and I do not wear the BuildBlock shirts any longer...since we ain't getting along to well these days.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

joasis said:


> You guys are a riot....I can't imagine wearing someone's "colors" if I have my own....I really like the BuildBlock tee shirts, and was thinking about trying a new design, but a lot of you know that what you see is what I have always had.....and I do not wear the BuildBlock shirts any longer...since we ain't getting along to well these days.


I'm with ya, I can't imagine wearing someone else's gear. Even if it is just a T, or jacket. Although I do wear whatever hat I grab first.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I wear manufacturers jackets and hoodies, but I always have my T underneath. I have some hoodies with my stuff on it but I need some new ones, the old ones are just too dirty.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

J nice shirts, I have to get some made. :thumbsup:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

joasis said:


> You guys are a riot....I can't imagine wearing someone's "colors" if I have my own....I really like the BuildBlock tee shirts, and was thinking about trying a new design, but a lot of you know that what you see is what I have always had.....and I do not wear the BuildBlock shirts any longer...since we ain't getting along to well these days.


I wouldn't wear a direct competitor's "colours", but having a shirt or hat from different people or places is kinda neat. Can be good conversation starters.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I might trade some hats.....


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a ton of hoodies, sweatshirts, tee's tanks and this year some nice polo's. They make up my work cloths. Too expensive to give them away to people who mught not ever wear them. I save them for workers and those who I know will wear it. All good quality Russel stuff.


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is the back of our shirts.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> You want to trade t-shirts J?


you should make a white hoodie.. they look cool and i dont have a white one :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> you should make a white hoodie.. they look cool and i dont have a white one :thumbsup:


We do concrete...and you want white...your mother still does your laundry right?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

That think painting shirt is awesome - real branding for sure. 

Mine are so basic I'm ashamed to post, but here goes...

I think I paid about 10 ea. for the new sweats - jerzees brand super sweats. 

My puzzle logo is supposed to be four different colors so the guy gave me a discount or so he's says 

Still waiting on the colored version...


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> We do concrete...and you want white...your mother still does your laundry right?


oh ya, what about gray and red? like supers thats a nice color combo.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you guys buy your shirts locally or online?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Online...I am way too cheap to spend three to four times the amount locally. I get them from here: www.queensboro.com/

And they are really good quality.

Rob


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have mine made locally. I buy the shirts and drop them off at the ladies house. She has them ready by the end of the day. Most of my work shirts are polo, good luck doing that online....


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

I had mine made locally 
3 hooded sweatshirts 
22 t-shirts 

w/ tax 295.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Who here uses polo style shirts? what brand style do you find to be comfortable to work in?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The polos are nice, I posted a picture but dont know what happened. I will try to fix it. They can be a little itchy in the warmer weather.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I get mine locally. I use the sport-tec athletic polos (actually looked in the closet at the tag!) With the logo stitched in. I normally can't stand the feeling of polo's, but these are wicked comfortable. They hang loose, and stay cool in the heat. I actually prefer to wear them over my T's. 
Not much worse than showing up to a clients with pit stains.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I just bought 36 t-shirts, a dozen long sleeve shirts, a dozen hoodies (yes Nick you may have one), a dozen windbreakers, 2 melton jackets and one leather jacket for myself. I was just around 2k for everything, $ 100.00 or so was set up fees for the logo.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

They are conversation starters and branding for sure. I have received lots of leads from people seeing our shirts , hats etc. I know because they tell me and then they want one. I like to have fun with my designs but always remain loyal to my logo and colors. My community knows I ride because of my bike which is also branded and I ride out and about with my gear on. I have my painter biker logo on my trucks and trailer and its a big conversation starter which often leads to work! Is it overkill...I think not its how I make my living.

Customers love it when they get a gift after a job and most are very inclined to wear them whether out and about or doing yard work but either way guess whos name is being branded and seen:thumbsup: thinkpainting...


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> I just bought 36 t-shirts, a dozen long sleeve shirts, a dozen hoodies (yes Nick you may have one), a dozen windbreakers, 2 melton jackets and one leather jacket for myself. I was just around 2k for everything, $ 100.00 or so was set up fees for the logo.


did you use my shirt design?
what colors


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

We have ours done local. Hats and Polo's. I never wear company shirts, I used to, my leads do though. I am getting some hoodies made, good idea. I will wear that. Always where a company hat, camouflage for hunting and give aways to subs. They always wear the camos. Have to get good stuff made to make people wear them. Underarmour royal blue, pro style fitted with HBA logo on the back and ours on the front, or Realtree camo with the same.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

About 10 years ago i had some shirts and sweats made up using 
Jerzee's 29m, i still have and wear them and they have been through hell. Really a durable quality material and recommend them.

Going to look into those sport-tec polos


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I get mine locally. I use the sport-tec athletic polos (actually looked in the closet at the tag!) With the logo stitched in. I normally can't stand the feeling of polo's, but these are wicked comfortable. They hang loose, and stay cool in the heat. I actually prefer to wear them over my T's.
> Not much worse than showing up to a clients with pit stains.


Have any pics of yours?


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Sport-tek, by port authority in the maroon color.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Sport-tek, by port authority in the maroon color.


Do you get snags or pulls on those shirts?


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> I was just around 2k for everything, $ 100.00 or so was set up fees for the logo.


Where did you get that done?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

GregS said:


> Where did you get that done?


Stitchy Lizard on East Liberty...ask for Alex , they did my jackets.

Hardboiled did my shirts and hoodies, Bathurst and College...ask for Jamie


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's ours, I get around 3 dozen T's in the spring and 3 dozen hoodies in the fall. Jerzees 50/50 in sports gray. They are pretty durable yet affordable.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

MSLiechty said:


> because the High rise work we do requires it.


There's the answer. You all should treat banded apparel as uniforms, with same care as you would official stationery and keys. 

Design should instill officialness and distinguish from novelty shirts. Just as those novelty soda brand shirts don't look like delivery driver uniforms.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been ordering embroidered gear for some time. They don't cost any more than screen printed and I think look better. I have a $25 off coupon for your first order at Queensboro.com for anyone that needs to buy new ones for the springtime, just PM me

These are my latest ones warm hat, baseball hat, fleece jacket, polo shirts.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Joasis said:


> Local....36 shirts and hoodies was a little over 5 bills. Probably cheaper online, but I try to trade local. Hats kill us....much cheaper online, but I still buy local and get them embroidered....36 for 3 bills, quality hats. Cheap ones online, embroidered, are $4 each, if you buy a 1000 or so.


It seems like they are really affordable.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

some shirts that we give away....


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

We had these made for the ladies.....


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

This is our t-shirts............


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I'm with ya, I can't imagine wearing someone else's gear. Even if it is just a T, or jacket. Although I do wear whatever hat I grab first.


It is fine to wear different hats. It is no big deal.


----------



## Oyleri19 (Mar 26, 2019)

The type of fabric and quality of your fitness apparels are the basic factor that ensure the quality of your performance. I always like to go with the quite quality stuff because quite passionate regarding the fitness of my body. I always go with the good brands. Recently bought the beyond yoga leggings and tops that are just awesome.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

A few years ago, myself and another construction company sponsored a bowling team. Cost was minimal. I wrote a check, they had bowling shirts made. My company name was on the front, his was on the back.
Found out he never paid his half. The team had to pay for it. For a year or more, people kept asking me if we had become partners. They had seen the bowling team shirts.

Lesson learned.

I get them local. Ball caps are $10 each, embroidered. T-shirts are about $10 each. Hoodies are over $30.
Not the cheapest, but the owners of the shop are good customers.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

I do not believe in giving away clothing other than hats. Most clients won't wear them anyway, they will wind up on other family members, at the thrift store, etc. You run the risk of the shirt or coat winding up on some less than desirable dummy hanging out in the bar, getting arrested, etc. (ask me how I know?)

We give shirts and jackets to employees with the understanding that they are company property and are to be returned and replaced when they get nasty, are to be worn for work only, and are to be returned if they terminate employment, for the above reasons.

Keeping your employees in uniform and having a dress code looks professional because you never how they might show up otherwise. An old painter told me one of his guys questioned him on why he had to wear whites every day. His response was ..... because you know you're a dummy, I know you're a dummy, but I darned sure don't want my customer knowing you are.


----------

